# My two Cornish Rex cats



## jewel-stavroula (Jan 11, 2008)

They are troublemakers!!


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

And the winner of the 48 inch long aquarium distance swim is? Cat number 2 
They do look like they could be a hand full.


----------

